# Tire Expiration Date.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/know-the-expiration-date-on-your-tires


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Good piece of info, Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’ve heard of dot cops checking tire dates. Always wondered how to check the date now I know.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

The standard in the fire service is every 7years.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I was surprised when had a set of pickup tires to fail due to their age about three years back. Sure makes replacing tires interesting for to me had to balance the expected mileage and life of the tires in years with price. For my needs went to lower price tire for my pickup does not get a lot of miles on it.

At same time have a tractor with twenty year old tires and the rear weather wise look great but the front two are showing their age. Realize such as rear tractor tires are thicker material and wonder is that the reason they will last so long? Or is there a difference in their make up?

What worries me is trailer tires. With trailers that are used seldom what recommendations are there for best life, type of tire and price tires for reasonable long term cost.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

From what I've hear, somewhere back in the late 1990's/early 2000's, the EPA mandated the less use of sulfur in tires. The result is that tire life was significantly reduced, primarily due to sun damage.

Ralph


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Some of those old single axle grain trucks that run limited miles still on bias ply tires that are over 30 years old. It is interesting to look at date codes on tires. My gooseneck trailer, bought used, has some original tires on it,over 10 years old, that explains the cracks in the sidewalls. The article doesn't really give any recommendation for when a tire expires. Alot of other things factor into the life of a tire under inflation, overloading, exposure to weather. I know someone could argue that old tires are a safety issue but I will say can't be any worse then a defective new one.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I just replaced some tires on an old Cobey running gear that my Dad bought in 2/27/1967 (I just found the receipt over the weekend, while burning a bunch of my parent's old records). One of the four tires had a slow leak, all had a little weather checking, but all were functional. I just didn't want to be messing around fixing one any more. 

Couple things come to mind, maybe tires were made with better materials (or more material) years ago. AND the cost, I just paid over $400 for tires for that wagon, that my Dad only paid $135 for the complete running gear (with tires). Heck, he even got a used NH gravity box for $100 already mounted on the running gear (did you know that NH made gravity boxes?).

Larry


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

My friend has a 93 and 96 Viper. He lets me drive them to parades sometimes (he has several cars and is a good fellow to be friends with). It wasn't until maybe the 3rd or 4th time driving I considered the fact that his cars have less than 10k miles on them. I checked and he's still running factory rubber. Scary stuff and def has me even better behaved on them. But with cars, value is all about originality.

Tractor tires last much longer mostly because they don't go all that fast. Even when you're going "fast", big tractor tires are spinning much slower than smaller car and truck tires. The rubber ages the same, but the safety demands aren't quite the same due to speed and use.


----------

